# Please help with pioneer car audio



## parsond (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought my husband a pioneer avh-p2400bt for his 2005 Toyota Sequoia. He had it installed by a professional and everything was great. The battery died in the Sequoia and after replacing it the back up camera on the pioneer avh-p2400bt has gone crazy. Now even when driving the crazy things switches from the radio screen to the back up camera. You have to touch the screen to make it go back to the radio screen only to have it flip back in about 15 seconds. We tried just turning the back up camera off, then the crazy thing flips to just a black screen. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

